# Hon v. Hon. Folders take a Tern for the worse



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2012)

http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/dahon-v-tern-it-s-now-a-lawsuit/011550 

Blimey. It's not as if Dahon hadn't been eyeing up the Brommie fold, but this is like some Greek tragedy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2012)

I had a look at the their website - like the look of the Tern Oedipus.

http://www.ternbicycles.com/


----------



## StuAff (17 Mar 2012)

Old(ish) news, but it doesn't really reflect well on anyone- both sides have merit in their cases, aside from all the personal issues. Of the two operations, Dahon looks to me in the worse shape moving forward. Pretty much all the former key design/r&D personnel moved to Tern, and Josh & Florence Hon are claiming patent ownership on most of the best tech the Dahon companies (yup, three companies owned by two now-competing groups) used. Most of the 'new' models in 2012 Dahon line-up look a bit lame, IMHO, and the best bikes are based on stuff the old crew did..the best bike, the Vector X27H (successor to my Speed Pro TT) isn't available in Europe due to all the legal issues. Having owned three Dahons, I wish both sides the best in moving forward (and hope the availability of spare parts, should I need them, somehow get sorted out..a major bugbear for owners for some years). That said, if I wanted a new folder, I'd be looking at Tern first!


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2012)

Only just learned about this by coincidence.

Wow - twisted or what.

Trust your Speed Pro TT (from a certain woolly?) is going well - my Speed Pro 2005 is still running but I can't say I'm too hopeful on the future spare parts situation - it was terrible in the past.

Do you have any info/views on this StuAff? Old Mr Dahon's bunch were ***ing awful on supplying bits so I can't see them improving at all, especially with current family distractions.

And Tern will surely have no interest in supplying bits for the old bikes?

I may be in touch with questions in future StuAff, particularly if you have any info on specs for some of the generic parts - headset bearngs etc.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Mar 2012)

Blue Hills said:


> Old Mr Dahon's bunch were ***ing awful on supplying bits so I can't see them improving at all, especially with current family distractions.
> 
> And Tern will surely have no interest in supplying bits for the old bikes?


 
I heard they were terrible, but then some said CH White improved things. I never had the need to buy anything from them so don't have first hand experience, but the range of bits advertised doesn't look too bad? Anybody tried them recently?


----------



## StuAff (23 Mar 2012)

CH White bought Fisher Outdoor's entire Dahon part stock when the latter company parted distribution ways with Dahon. They've been very helpful when I've had dealings with them. If you've got an older model and you need a part, well worth a try. Some part issues are still ongoing though, or at least they were a few months back (Xyro, who took over from Fisher as distributor, also parted ways with Dahon, largely due to these problems!!) Chutney (as Woolly & Peli named the TT, it suits it) needed a new chain catcher. Simple little part. Should be easy to get hold of, you'd have thought? Er, not in this country at least. Emailed Fudges (biggest Dahon dealer in the country) and CH White. Neither had them in stock or could get hold of them. I dropped a couple of German dealers a line, one didn't reply but I got a couple from www.derfaltradshop.de. Quick and helpful service. In the meantime, Chutney is still healthy. Not ridden it that much since the autumn (the Portland's the better option for wet conditions, the Viner and Condor still kings of the long ride) but it's definitely going to get plenty of use. Definitely a big step up from my old Jetstream XP (the shock went on that- another custom part, by Cane Creek, that got canned...).

Fingers crossed Raleigh, the new distributors, get it right and Dr Hon does his bit...

As for Tern, Josh and crew have moved on to their own bikes. The handlepost and frame hinges are completely different to even their immediate predecessor Dahon models, but a lot of the parts will still be interchangeable. Seatposts, handlebars, wheelsets, magnets, gearing stuff and many other bits and bobs...all those Tern parts will fit our little yellow missiles.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the reply StuAff - interesting that Raleigh is handling Dr Hon's stuff.

Chain catcher - mine didn't come with one but I soon realised that it needed one as, much as I love the Dual-Drive and the simplicity of just having a single chain ring, the chain came off the chain ring fairly often. Of course any sensible company (Dr Hon I think calls this "continuously searching for innovation" or something - I call it "getting the design sorted once folks are riding around on it") would have put this on originally as it so clearly needed it. But I just bought a generic one and never had a problem since. Couple of years later Dr Hon figured this out and future Speed Pros came with one.

CH White's are truly excellent - dealt with them twice - and hopefuly parts will continue to be avalable from them. I get the impression that they are a pretty small outfit but they took the time to talk a non-techy like me through various options.

My Speed Pro continues to be great fun - gets a fair bit of attention - I was riding it on a bike ride/pedalata in Sardinia once and someone asked me if I'd built it myself


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Mar 2012)

PS - any more Speed Pro owners on here?

We may need each other for help/advice in the future - last time I had a problem with my headset I ended up getting it sorted no thanks to some of the Dahon folks but thanks to a guy in Hawaii (I kid you not) and CH Whites.


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Mar 2012)

_I had a look at the their website - like the look of the Tern Oedipus_

Tern Oedipus? I hear he lives with his mother

With profound apologies to Mr Allen


----------

